# USSA and United Taxidermist Association Develop Partnership



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE Contact: Greg R. Lawson (614) 888-4868 ext. 214
February 26, 2009 Sharon Hayden (614) 888-4868 ext. 226


USSA and United Taxidermist Association Develop Partnership
Will Educate Youth about Outdoor Sports and Art of Taxidermy


(Columbus)  The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance (USSA) and the United Taxidermist Association (UTA) are proud to announce a new partnership designed to help educate everyone from youth to veteran sportsmen about the role conservation plays in protecting our outdoor heritage. 

This partnership is designed to build cooperation among both groups members and clients by enhancing opportunities for people to protect and enhance outdoor sports through education and first hand experience, said Mike Mac McLane, Board member and UTA co-founder. Working together with the USSA will surely boost both organizations public profiles also.

New sportsmen recruitment is a priority for both the USSA and UTA as issues affecting our outdoor heritage are on the rise while at the same time, sportsmen numbers are declining as a percentage of the population. 

Both the USSA and the UTA share a common interest in strengthening opportunities for people to fish, hunt, trap, and shoot, said Doug Jeanneret, USSA vice president of marketing. This partnership represents a strong foundation for both to make that a reality by reaching out to the nations youth through programs like Trailblazer Adventure.

The UTA and some of its members have been involved in the Trailblazer Adventure Program, developed by the USSA to introduce youth and their families to outdoor pursuits. 

The UTA was founded in September 2007 by a group of like minded individuals, seeking to promote unity and professionalism within the taxidermy industry. The UTA focuses on advancing the art of taxidermy with special emphasis on education and youth. For more information about the United Taxidermist Association and its work, call (877) 534-4882 or visit its website, www.unitedtaxidermist.com. 

The U.S. Sportsmens Alliance is a national association of sportsmen and sportsmens organizations that protects the rights of hunters, anglers and trappers in the courts, legislatures, at the ballot, in Congress and through public education programs. For more information about the U.S. Sportsmens Alliance and its work, call (614) 888-4868 or visit its website, www.ussportsmen.org.


----------

